
Shazam removed all 3rd party SDKs from its iPhone app - arielm
https://blog.appfigures.com/shazam-for-ios-sheds-3rd-party-sdks/
======
trts
There is Soundhound but I've found it's accuracy is not quite as good. But the
app is a little cooler and it writes a playlist of queries to Spotify.

After Apple integrated with Siri, I discovered a nice, somewhat hidden feature
which is open iTunes Store >> Hamburger Menu >> Siri to find a preserved
history of my "what song is this?" queries. Even in loud environments I find
asking my phone to tell me what song it is works well and is a little easier
than opening an app.

~~~
neves
Since my Shazam accuracy is also terrible, I'll give it a try. I was at a show
this weekend and Shazam couldn't find musics played from its own author. In my
experience it just work well when matching an official recording. Maybe it is
better for anglo-american music.

~~~
jamie_ca
AFAIK, Shazam (and other audio fingerprinting stuff, like youtube's copyright
analysis) works on some very precise timings of volume peaks & tones. I
wouldn't expect it to properly identify a live performance.

------
tinus_hn
That’s great news! I don’t understanding why they cant be bothered to put this
in the version log, instead of the useless ‘bug fixes and performance
improvements’ note.

------
handzbagz
I just wish they hadn't removed integration with other music players which
aren't Apple Music.

~~~
neves
Almost done. They increased the UI friction for other services. Now you must
make multiple clicks to open non Apple Music. You can't configure a standard
service.

------
aboutruby
Good luck removing that Firebase integration on Android

------
ideashower
Makes sense, now that Apple owns them.

------
delinka
>Right now, the app only has one 3rd party SDK installed and that’s HockeyApp.
Microsoft’s version of TestFlight. It’s unclear why it’s still there, but we
don’t expect it to stick around for too long.

Because the current build & test pipeline uses it and it takes time to make
non-breaking changes?

>On Android, Apple seems to be ok with leaking usage data...

Or, the Android team is lagging a bit ... in a company whose focus is iOS.

~~~
fmajid
Or Apple knows that Android users (other than LineageOS et al) do not care one
whit about their privacy.

------
dep_b
So Apple removed Facebook login capabilities or they just used the web-based
login instead? I did this with a native iOS application before, just used the
web-based login while checking for the completion hook and it was about the
same experience as using all of Facebook's native SDK's while keeping the app
size down and very little possibility for snooping on FB's side.

------
gnu8
It’s too bad there’s no way to do this to all software on a phone.

~~~
aboutruby
You can use a DNS like AdGuard to block most of the requests on iOS

------
aaronbrethorst
I wish the article did a before and after comparison of the Shazam .ipa file
size. Anyone know these figures?

~~~
simongr3dal
I'm sure there are better sources than what I could find just now, anyway:

Today version 12.8 is 100.3MB [0]. The latest snapshot from The Internet
Archive is version 11.10.0 and it is 107.6MB [1]

[0]:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shazam/id284993459](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shazam/id284993459)
[1]:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20180614175700/https://itunes.ap...](https://web.archive.org/web/20180614175700/https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shazam/id284993459)

------
js2
> Right now, the app only has one 3rd party SDK installed and that’s
> HockeyApp. Microsoft’s version of TestFlight. It’s unclear why it’s still
> there

HockeyApp also provides crash reporting (it uses the PLCrashReporter framework
to do so), so that may be why it's still there.

------
an_account_name
I wish there were some public data on the impact of removing those - app start
latency, battery consumption, bandwidth, etc. I bet there are positive impacts
for the customers other than just privacy.

------
ToFab123
Makes sense to keep the hockeyApp integration as it is an amazing tool for
crash analysis and they still need that. Integration with crash analytic is a
different type of integration than facebook, advertisment and the other stuff
(crap) they have removed.

~~~
bunnycorn
You really don't need that with Apples native stuff.

I get crashes from my costumers and I can see where in code it crashed, it
just integrates with Xcode and it's like a local crash.

~~~
ToFab123
You cannot rely on that all users are reporting crashes. They might choose to
uninstall your application instead. You need some kind of automated reporting
in everything that is critical to you.

~~~
bunnycorn
Apple crash reporting system is automated.

